# Profoto announces the Profoto A1X, an On/Off-Camera Flash with Built-in AirTTL Remote



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 15, 2019)

> *Press Release:*
> *Profoto, May 15, 2019:* We are never fully satisfied with the products we make. We always strive to take steps forward, whether they be baby-steps or strides. That is why we not only will create ground-breaking products. But we’ll also continually evaluate and improve those products. Like we have done with the launch of Profoto A1X, the A1’s new and improved sibling. It has a little more of everything that made its predecessor a success. An even more powerful battery, faster recycling and Sony compatibility are some of the 30 and more updates that we have made to the product. Or put in other words – more when it matters.
> Preorder the Profoto A1X at Adorama
> 
> Because in photography, there are no second chances. An image might present itself for a second, and then it’s gone, so you can’t afford to be fiddling with batteries or waiting for the flash to recharge – you’ve got to be ready. That’s why the new Profoto A1X...



Continue reading...


----------



## wtlloyd (May 15, 2019)

$1100, right about where I expected. Ridiculous.


----------



## JHWebguy (May 15, 2019)

Profoto has zero interest in marketing to photographers that don't make $100K a year at photography. Godox is murdering them in every other aspect. As mentioned before, $1100.....ridiculous.


----------



## RayValdez360 (May 16, 2019)

JHWebguy said:


> Profoto has zero interest in marketing to photographers that don't make $100K a year at photography. Godox is murdering them in every other aspect. As mentioned before, $1100.....ridiculous.


even thought it is expensive.i can make that back in like 1 weekend


----------



## wtlloyd (May 19, 2019)

RayValdez360 said:


> even thought it is expensive.i can make that back in like 1 weekend


Work all the weekends you want, you're still paying $500 just for bragging rights. Plenty of top line flashes that do the same thing for half the cost. So, one flash plus a backup, or a very nice label.


----------



## RayValdez360 (May 20, 2019)

wtlloyd said:


> Work all the weekends you want, you're still paying $500 just for bragging rights. Plenty of top line flashes that do the same thing for half the cost. So, one flash plus a backup, or a very nice label.
> [/QUOTE
> outside of godox v1. its a good flash. i recently finally lookedat all the pros vs. a regular speedlight. it simply works a lot better. peopel that do weddings or events that require lots of flashes would understand this better than anyone else. i dont have it but i am tired of my 600 ex batteries running low, slow recycle, no fires, and hard time getting gels on and off. then i sometimes use a profoto strobe to light a room. i have to put it in slave to get it to work


----------

